# Cordless Work Light



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone else making the switch to cordless, or hybrid, lighting?

I haven’t made the switch to battery-powered lights exclusively, but there are times when it is just easier to have a cordless option.

I started using this Cordless Work Light  (the DLCO77B)* a while ago, and has become me new work light 90% of the time. 









DeWalt 12/20V DLCO77B Cordless Work Light

Dark Room:








One Work Light (notice shadow):








Two Work Lights:


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

This light (DCL079B), gives out a little more light than the smaller version, but the sheer size and weight (and the initial cost) is a major deterrent to this unit, in my opinion.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm on Milwaukee M18 and have a couple of these. They're pretty awesome.








I'm also on M12 and have one of these, tho it's only one and more of a "lantern" than a serious work light. Also pretty awesome, though for when it fits the bill.








I'd not own either, of course, if I wasn't already on the battery platforms. I'd have to imagine there are stand-alone cordless you wouldn't need to pay as much for. But I haven't looked.


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

M18 rover. It has a spring loaded clamp to grab onto framing, doors etc. (I often clip it to tops of doors shing up for ceiling work). It also has strong magnets to attach to metal. The light head pivots around in all directions, this is nice to turn just the light, not the whole unit.


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice Lights guys! I like the clamp idea.
A number of years ago I bought one the Ryobi jobsite leds since I had about a half dozen Ryobi batteries and was blown away. I now have 2 of them. Can be either battery powered or plug in. About 9 months ago I bought a Lutec 6290 off Amazon and it blew me away with the quality of the build and versatility. Seperate on/off switch for each lamp, dimmable and I can change color temp if I want. That feature alone has come in handy when HO or designers are giving final ok on color selection. I just dial it back to 2700/3000 then when I'm working, crank it up to 5k!. This thing puts out 11k lumens and I can aim each head in different directions. Simply awesome.
Edit: Just noticed the thread title said cordless. Ooops. The Lutec isn't cordless.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

My only cordless is a little light by nebo. Takes the same charger as my android phone. Ok light but it dies relatively quick. After seeing some of those pics I might grab a DeWalt if they have a 12v light.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> My only cordless is a little light by nebo. Takes the same charger as my android phone. Ok light but it dies relatively quick. After seeing some of those pics I might grab a DeWalt if they have a 12v light.


Depends on which platform you’re running. Milwaukee makes great lights, definitely strong competition is good for the consumer.

I have about a dozen DeWalt batteries (ranging from 2.5 to 6 ah), so glad that they finally came out with something that works.

These new(ish) cordless work lights are nice to have around! I find that pointing them at the ceiling gives a bright even light for the whole room, don’t have to worry about a 6’ cord, or hunting for an outlet.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> My only cordless is a little light by nebo. Takes the same charger as my android phone. Ok light but it dies relatively quick. After seeing some of those pics I might grab a DeWalt if they have a 12v light.


Which Nebo Light do you have? I noticed there is at least one model that is 2000 Lumens. 
Is it hybrid? Can it be plugged in if needed? I wish more light makers would give that option.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Knobbe said:


> Nice Lights guys! I like the clamp idea.
> A number of years ago I bought one the Ryobi jobsite leds since I had about a half dozen Ryobi batteries and was blown away. I now have 2 of them. Can be either battery powered or plug in. About 9 months ago I bought a Lutec 6290 off Amazon and it blew me away with the quality of the build and versatility. Seperate on/off switch for each lamp, dimmable and I can change color temp if I want. That feature alone has come in handy when HO or designers are giving final ok on color selection. I just dial it back to 2700/3000 then when I'm working, crank it up to 5k!. This thing puts out 11k lumens and I can aim each head in different directions. Simply awesome.
> Edit: Just noticed the thread title said cordless. Ooops. The Lutec isn't cordless.


There have been significant advancements made in LED technology, and parallel advancements in battery technology. The batteries are getting better, and so are the LED lights.
Gone are the days of Blue, Purple or neon Yellow LED's that made everything look unnatural.

Being able to adjust the temperature has the potential to be a valuable option in the painting field. That is the kind of advancements I think are really great to see, and hope they become standard features, at the same time as the costs start coming down.

I have tried several battery-powered lamps over the last several years (5-10), but did not feel like they were nearly good enough for practical use out in the real world. I finally feel confident enough to change some (not all) of my lighting to battery-powered. Convenience and Functionality is the main reason. I find I use them more, and because they are small, I just leave them in the vehicle. Very convenient to have around (I pulled them out yesterday, in case we lose power- as we have been under severe storm warnings).


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> Which Nebo Light do you have? I noticed there is at least one model that is 2000 Lumens.
> Is it hybrid? Can it be plugged in if needed? I wish more light makers would give that option.


I have the Omni 2k, it is the 2000 lumens one. I have a corded LED that seems to dwarf it in comparison as far as light output, but it definitely is handy. I haven't tried plugging it in when it's dead to see if it works, that's a good thought though, don't know why I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> I have the Omni 2k, it is the 2000 lumens one. I have a corded LED that seems to dwarf it in comparison as far as light output, but it definitely is handy. I haven't tried plugging it in when it's dead to see if it works, that's a good thought though, don't know why I hadn't thought of that.


They are not as bright yet for sure - not quite as bright as the plug-in Husky LED Lamps, but close. Yes, they are handy!


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank goodness the days of dragging a hot halogen around with an extension cord, checking walls for imperfections, are over!


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Holland said:


> This light (DCL079B), gives out a little more light than its little brother (around 3000 lumens, vs 2000), but it takes up considerably more room, is much heavier, and cost three times more.
> 
> The built-in tripod is nice but it is little too big and bulky to use most of the time. It telescopes to 7' height, the light rotates 360 degrees, and it pivots up and down to a 90 degree angle (unfortunately it does not point downward).
> 
> ...


I have this light and love it. Thinking about getting a second one. They are expensive and when I have it on the highest setting I have to use 2 6amp batteries for an 8 hour day. The 2 batteries and a high speed charger will most likely run around $300. But, I almost only buy Dewalt tools now, so worth the expense.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I have this light and love it. Thinking about getting a second one. They are expensive and when I have it on the highest setting I have to use 2 6amp batteries for an 8 hour day. The 2 batteries and a high speed charger will most likely run around $300. But, I almost only buy Dewalt tools now, so worth the expense.


Pete,

Good to hear from you. Sounds like you use the cordless lights frequently?

Have you tried the smaller DeWalt light (DL077B)? I have both, and I prefer the little one. I didn’t think I would like that one, but that that’s the one I tend to reach for.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Holland said:


> Pete,
> 
> Good to hear from you. Sounds like you use the cordless lights frequently?
> 
> Have you tried the smaller DeWalt light (DL077B)? I have both, and I prefer the little one. I didn’t think I would like that one, but that that’s the one I tend to reach for.


Hi Holland,
I have not tried the smaller one. I use the large one all the time, especially this time of year when the light starts to fade around 2pm. The biggest reason I got it was the adjustable lumes, although I usually use it at the highest setting. Is the smaller one adjustable?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Hi Holland,
> I have not tried the smaller one. I use the large one all the time, especially this time of year when the light starts to fade around 2pm. The biggest reason I got it was the adjustable lumes, although I usually use it at the highest setting. Is the smaller one adjustable?



The small one is identical to the big version in terms of function: it has the same brightness adjust button (3 levels). 

The small light is not quite as bright, but the only way you would know that is a side-by-side comparison. 

The smaller size is a benefit, imo.


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I have this light and love it. Thinking about getting a second one. They are expensive and when I have it on the highest setting I have to use 2 6amp batteries for an 8 hour day. The 2 batteries and a high speed charger will most likely run around $300. But, I almost only buy Dewalt tools now, so worth the expense.


Do these lights also take ac power? Do you not have ac power access?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Crazy4paint said:


> Do these lights also take ac power? Do you not have ac power access?


They run on batteries. No chords. I think there is a way to put an adapter on it so it will take a plug, but I have never had issues running off of batteries.


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> They run on batteries. No chords. I think there is a way to put an adapter on it so it will take a plug, but I have never had issues running off of batteries.


I only asked because it seems like it would make sense to plug into ac power if the light is stationary and in use for eight hours straight. This would eliminate extra wear and tear on the expensive batteries.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Crazy4paint said:


> I only asked because it seems like it would make sense to plug into ac power if the light is stationary and in use for eight hours straight. This would eliminate extra wear and tear on the expensive batteries.


in that situation, a typical (corded) work light would probably make more sense. I almost never work in places where the light is stationary all day.

We specialize in residential repaints, and as a result we frequently work in crowded spaces, and ones that tend to have furniture stacked in the middle of the room (beds, couches, desks, etc...). The cord is often problematic when trying to find a plug, when placing the lamp, and when moving it around to see while painting. "Plugging-in" can mean that it is difficult to position the lamp at a good angle, or the lamp cord is strung across the middle of the walkway, whereas a small cordless light It can easily be moved, and even placed on top of furniture in the middle of the room.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, I tried to find one that was both adjustable and had a plug, and was durable. I am, sure if I looked longer I could have found one that was all three, but found the dewalt and I do really like it...except the expensive batteries.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

We run about 5 cordless Milwaukee lights. 2 stand models and 3 of the smaller units with moveable heads on them.. m12 I believe. Then we have 2 plug in husky 10,000 lumen hanging lights. And as a spare I bring in a cordless Makita, that can plug in too. We spray prime coat & ceilings with all these portable lights on every job. Works great!


----------

